# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους. >  Τα παιχνίδια των γουτσουνακίων!

## Destat

Τα δικά μας χειροποίητα παιχνιδάκια τα οποία μπορώ να πω τα τίμησαν δεόντως τα lovebirds (τα ξέσκισαν..) και το budgie! Ευχαριστούμε πολύ όλα τα παιδιά που βοήθησαν με τις φοβερές ιδέες τους και ελπίζουμε να σας φτάσαμε έστω στο μικρό σας νυχάκι..  :: 

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ ωραίες και δημιουργικές κατασκευές!!  :Happy: 
Μπράβο σου!!!

----------


## thanos52

Παρα πολυ ωραια!!

----------


## ringneck

πολύ ωραία μπράβο σας

το μονο που με χαλάει είναι οι μπίλιες στ 3[/IMG]                         
γιατί μπορεί να ξεφλουδίζουν
η να μην είναι αρκετά σκληρές για τα λοβακια
και να κόβουν κομμάτια που ίσος τα φάνε κιόλας...


(επίσης κάπου είχα διαβάσει 
ίσος και εδώ ότι αυτ τα καμπανάκια είναι επικίνδυνα για σκαλώματα...)

----------


## Destat

κι άλλαααα! 

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Πανέμορφο παιχνιδάκι.

----------


## geo_ilion

πολυ ομορφες κατασκευες εχεις κανει 
θα τις χαρουν τα πουλακια σου

----------


## Sapien

Ακομα κ εμενα μου 'ρχεται να παιξω μ'αυτα! (παραλογοοοοοοοοοο......!!!)

----------


## thanos52

Tελεια!

----------


## Destat

Πριν λίγες μέρες αγόρασα ένα σακουλάκι με ξύλινες χρωματιστές χάντρες ελληνικής μάρκας ,αλλά επάνω στο σακουλάκι δεν έγραφε αν είναι τοξικές ή όχι..έτσι κι εγώ έστειλα e-mail στην εταιρία να μάθω.. και μου έστειλαν αυτό : 
κ. τάδε καλημέρα σας,
Λάβαμε το email σας που αφορά την τοξικότητα της βαφής των ξύλινων χαντρών.Οι βαφές και όλα τα υλικά που χρησιμοποιούνται στη γκάμα μας με τα είδη χειροτεχνίας, είναι μη τοξικά και συνοδεύονται πάντα απο ελέγχους ασφαλείας που ακολουθούν τα Ευρωπαϊκα πρότυπα και standards.
Είμαστε στη διάθεση σας για οποιαδήποτε άλλη διευκρίνηση.
Με φιλικούς χαιρετισμούς,
κος Τάδε.

Να φανταστώ τώρα οτι κάνουν έτσι?  ::

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

πολυ ομορφα παιχνιδακια. να προσεχεις μη ξεφτισει καποιο σχοινακι. εαν δεν εχει καποια σημανση ελεγχου ασφαλειας στο καρτελακι.. εγω δεν θα το χρησιμοποιουσα.

----------


## Destat

Νίκο για τις χάντρες μιλάς? αφού μου απάντησαν οτι δεν είναι τοξικές...

----------


## Destat

Οι υπόλοιποι τί λέτε? θα τις χρησιμοποιούσατε?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Έχω χρησιμοποιήσει και εγώ ξύλινες χρωματιστές χάντρες για παιχνίδια τις οποίες είχε χρησιμοποιήσει και άλλο μέλος που έχει cockatiel για να φτιάξει παιχνίδια, οπότε είναι σχετικά δοκιμασμένες θα έλεγα. 

Θέλεις να βάλεις μια φωτογραφία τους να σου πούμε τη γνώμη μας;

----------


## Destat

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

Y.Γ Τα παπαγαλάκια ακόμη ούτε που τις ακούμπησαν (μαζί με αυτό της φωτό), δεν τους τα έβαλα τα παιχνίδια

----------


## CaptainChoco

Δεν είναι οι ίδιες χάντρες που είχα εγώ αλλά πιστεύω αφού σου λένε από την εταιρία ότι είναι μη τοξικά, δεν νομίζω να ρισκάρουν να πουν ψέμματα και να γίνει κάτι. Κάπου στο forum είχα διαβάσει ότι αν τρίψεις τις χάντρες με το νύχι σου και δεν φύγει η βαφή, είσαι εντάξει..

ΥΓ: Το κοκατιλάκι στη τελευταία φωτογραφία είναι μια γλύκα!!  :cool:

----------


## Destat

Κωνσταντινα κι εγώ έτσι νομίζω, οτι δεν θα ρίσκαραν..και αυτό το κολπάκι με τη βαφή το κάναμε στο μαγαζί και δεν βγήκε τίποτα! 

Σ'ευχαριστώ για το πουλάκι, το έκανα παρουσίαση, πήγαινε να δεις μούτρα! για ζούμπιγμα!

----------


## Destat

Σήμερα ημέρα δημιουργικότητας...

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλέ αυτά είναι υπέροχα!!!!! Ξυλάκια κανέλας είναι αυτά;;;

----------


## Destat

Ναι κανέλα είναι! Τους αρέσει πολύ και είναι ωραια η μυρωδιά της όταν τη σπάνε.. :Happy0062:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ααααααα, μου δίνεις ιδέες!!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Jumping0011:

----------


## mitsman

προσοχη με τα σχοινακιααααααααααα!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mparoyfas

*Κοκατιλ με πρησμένο πόδι...* αυτό εννοεί ο  μιτσμαν!

----------


## Destat

Ναι ξέρω βρε παιδιά, δεν την ξαναπατάω! Σε άλλου είδους σκοινί μπλέχτηκε το πουλάκι,αλλά για καλό και για κακό επειδή αυτό το κομμάτι δεν είναι καλυμένο με χάντρες, το κρέμασα έξω από το κλουβί και το υπόλοιπο παιχνίδι μέσα  :winky: 

Σας ευχαριστώ για την παρατήρηση ,σε αυτη την περιπτωση εμαθα πολυ καλα απο το λαθος!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Παιδιά καταπληκτικά τα παιγνίδια των μικρών !!! 
Την κανέλα την δαγκώνουν ?
Έχουν κάποιο θέμα ??
 :Happy0030:  ::

----------


## xrisam

Και εγω την ίδια απορία είχα για την κανέλα...  :Confused0013:

----------


## mitsman

οσο καλο μπορει να κανει μικρη- περιορισμενη ποσοτητα κανελας ειδικα αν ειναι κευλανης τοσο κακο μπορει να κανει η υπερδοσολογια, νομιζω ειναι τοξικη απο καποια ποσοτητα και πανω

----------


## Destat

ε ενα παιχνιδάκι μια χαρούλα είναι,πιο πολυ με τις χαντρες ασχολουνται.. κι εγώ απ'αλλού το είδα και την έβαλα

----------


## Destat

Το δεύτερο,το παιχνίδι ''μέδουσα'' το κατέστρεψαν το μισό,είχε και χαντρούλες επάνω στα σχοινάκια...αλλά το ευχαριστήθηκαν!

----------


## malliosZ750

ωραιες ιδεες...

----------


## Destat

Και επειδή το καλοκαίρι δεν είχαμε και πολλά πράγματα να κάνουμε, ούτε διακοπές σε εξωτικά μέρη  ::  κάναμε μερικά παιχνιδάκια μήπως κάνουν διακοπές τα πουλάκια μας τουλάχιστον!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αθηνάααα έχεις βαλθεί να με σκάσεις σήμερα .... 
από την μία τα μικρά σου από την άλλη τα *απίστευτα, τρομερά , φανταχτερά * παιγνίδια τους .... 
Πόσο να αντέξω ο καημένοος !!!  ::  
Καταπληκτικά ειλικρινά ... πες μου όμως κάτι , πόσο αντέχουν ?

----------


## kostas0206

Ωρε μανα μου κατι παιχνιδαρες! 1000 μπραβο Αθηνα!!! :Happy0064:

----------


## Destat

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ πολύυυυυ!  :Jumping0046:     όλα τα παιχνιδάκια αντέχουν εκτός από αυτά που έχουν τις μικρούτσικες χάντρες και τα ξυλάκια παγωτού! Αυτά τα δύο υλικά είναι για 2 μέρες το πολύ...στα κοκατίλ. τα μπάτζι άνετα τα κρατάνε και μήνες  ::

----------


## rafa

Χαλαλι τους αν ειναι να το απολαυβανουν

----------


## Destat

Ευχαριστούμε πολύυυ! ήρθαμε με καινούρια παιχνιδάκιααα   ::

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αθηνά να σου πω ... παίρνω το αεροπλάνο και έρχομαι ! 
Χρειάζομαι ιδιαίτερα μαθήματα για τα παιγνίδια γιατί θα τρελαθώ ...

Μα είναι τέλειαααααααααααααααααααα .... 
Μπράβο μπράβο μπράβο !!!!  ::

----------


## Destat

Άντε να έρθεις να σου δώσω όοοσα παιχνίδια θέλεις και να μου φέρεις πεσκέσια πατήθρες με αυτά τα υπέροχα ξύλα που έχετε εκεί!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Άντε να έρθεις να σου δώσω όοοσα παιχνίδια θέλεις και να μου φέρεις πεσκέσια πατήθρες με αυτά τα υπέροχα ξύλα που έχετε εκεί!



Δίκαιη ανταλλαγή  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): !! χαχαχαχα  :: 
Αν δεν έρθω εγώ εκεί ή αν δεν έρθεις εσύ εδώ τότε ας συναντηθούμε κάπου στη μέση  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ... χαχαχαχαχαχα  Γενέθλια G.B.C. 2015- Αθήνα  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Destat

> Δίκαιη ανταλλαγή !! χαχαχαχα 
> Αν δεν έρθω εγώ εκεί ή αν δεν έρθεις εσύ εδώ τότε ας συναντηθούμε κάπου στη μέση ... χαχαχαχαχαχα  Γενέθλια G.B.C. 2015- Αθήνα



Ξέρεις υπάρχει και το ταχυδρομείοο! πμ!  :Jumping0046:

----------


## Esmi

Πολύ όμορφα τα παιχνιδάκια που έφτιαξες... :Happy:   :Happy:  και γω είμαι στην προσπάθεια τώρα

----------


## Destat

κι άλλαααααα! αφού αραίωσαν τα μαθήματα στη σχολή και ηρεμήσαμε λιγάκι κάνουμε τη γνωστή ψυχοθεραπεία....



κι ένα απ'την αδερφή μου,τη βάλαμε για λίγο στο 'τρυπάκι' κι αυτήν



τα υπόλοιπα δικά μας πάλι..







και το σταντάκι μας,που σιγά σιγά θα 'φυτρώσει' παιχνίδια  :Humming Bird A: 

]

----------


## niotheros

Φανταστικά! Πολλά μπράβο!

----------


## atrotos

απίθανα παιχνίδια!! πήρα ιδέες !!

----------


## CreCkotiels

> απίθανα παιχνίδια!! πήρα ιδέες !!


Περιμένουμε λοιπόν να δούμε και τα δικά σου Αντώνη .  ::  ::

----------


## Destat

Ουιιιι σκονίστηκαν τα παιχνίδια μας! τώρα το καλοκαίρι κάτι φτιάξαμε πάλι ,πολύ θα χαρώ να σας δώσουμε ιδέες! εύκολα και γρήγορα, βιαστικά και πολύχρωμα αυτή τη φορά..  :Youpi:

----------


## Destat

και μερικά ακόμη...

----------


## CreCkotiels

Γεια σου βρε Κοκατιλομάνα  με τα κοκατιλοπαιγνίδια σου ! Έτσι να βλέπουμε ωραία παιγνίδια να γεμίζει το μάτι μας ...  :Happy0030: 
Δηλώνω τρομερή αδυναμία σε αυτά με βασικό υλικό το κλαδί ελιάς και φυσικά αυτό με την καρύδα !  :Love0033:  
Αθηνά μιας και ξέρω ότι είσαι εξπέρ στα παιγνίδια και στη ταχύτητα θα σου πω ότι μόνο "γρήγορα" δε φαίνονται , τα έκανες καταπληκτικά .. ανεβάζεις το επίπεδο φίλη μου !  :Love0001:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αθηνούλα ειναι καταπληκτικά!Τύφλα να έχουν τα αγοραστά!!!

----------


## thanassis22

Συγχαρητήρια για τα πολύ όμορφα παιχνίδια . Έχω μία απορία βλέπω έβαλες καλάμακια . Τα καλαμάκια είναι καλά για τους παπαγάλους εννοώ δεν είναι τοξικά η κάτι τέτοιο ?

----------

